# Sunday Special-Pop culture Quiz-the 90's



## luckytrim (Apr 21, 2019)

Sunday Special-Pop culture Quiz-the 90's 

1. What 1993 movie earned Leonardo DiCaprio his first Academy  Award nomination ? 
2. Who was Captain of the Love Boat when it relaunched in 1998  as The Love Boat; The 
Next wave ? 
3. In 1995's Get Shorty, what was Martin Weir's (Danny DeVito)  autobiography ? 
4. What was the name of Tim Taylor's wise neighbor on TV's  Home Improvement ? 
5. Do you recall the name of the bandleader for Late Night  with David Letterman ? 
6. Who am I? 
I was a staff writer for a weekly comedy show before I became  a late-night talk show 
host... 
7. What 90's hit single languished in a drawer for years after  the singer it was written for, 
Patsy Cline, died before she could record it ? 
8. What potential illness kept Ken Mattingly (Gary Sinise)  from being part of the Apollo 
13 crew in the 1995 Ron Howard film ? 
9. In 1997's L.A. Confidential, Kim Bassinger's character was  modeled after what 1940's 
screen starlet ? 
10. Name the American actor whose untimely death took place on  the same day, 
Halloween 1993, as Italian film-making legend Fredrico Felleni  ... 
11. What's the name of the TV News-magazine where Murphy Brown  worked ? 
12. Name the R.E.M. hit that was inspired by comedian Andy  Kaufman ? 
13. What flavor is BUZZ beer (Drew Carey Show)? 
14. In what state did Gloria Estefan's near-fatal accident  occur in 1990 ? 
15. The design for what legendary figure's postage stamp  likeness was decided by a 
nationwide vote in 1992, with the youthful likeness winning  out over the more mature 
one ? 
16. What field position did Madonna's character play in 1992'2  A league of Their Own ? 
17. What species of moth has an important role in The Silence  of the Lambs ? 
18. In 1996's doomsday hit Independence Day, what do the  earthlings use to break down 
the alien defenses ? 
19. Which popular Sitcom Title character frequents a coffee  shop named Cafe' Nervosa ? 
20. Name the first James Bond movie that featured Pierce  Brosnan as 007 .. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 

1. What's Eating Gilbert Grape ? 
2. Robert Urich 
3. Weir'd Tales 
4. Wilson Wilson 
5. Paul Shaffer 
6. Conan O'Brian 
7. Blue-Leann Rimes 
8. Measles 
9. Veronica Lake 
10. River Phoenix 
11. F.Y.I. 
12. Man in the Moon 
13. Coffee 
14. Pennsylvania 
15. Elvis Presley 
16. Center Field 
17. Death's Head Moth 
18. Computer Virus 
19.Frasier 
20. Goldeneye


----------

